# 5D mark iii CF card issue



## Gpf06 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm a recent purchaser of the brand new 5d. Amazing camera, takes beautiful pics.

Anyway I just shot a music video for my buddies and when I went to upload the files to my comp later on that evening, it shows no files being present on my card. I used a 16g 600x Transcend cf card. I played back multiple times during the shoot and had no problem... Also it shows the card as being full but it doesnt show any of the files  Can anyone trouble shoot with me! I would greatly appreciate your advice!

Thanks guys

Garrett


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 9, 2012)

Gpf06 said:


> Hey guys, I'm a recent purchaser of the brand new 5d. Amazing camera, takes beautiful pics.
> 
> Anyway I just shot a music video for my buddies and when I went to upload the files to my comp later on that evening, it shows no files being present on my card. I used a 16g 600x Transcend cf card. I played back multiple times during the shoot and had no problem... Also it shows the card as being full but it doesnt show any of the files  Can anyone trouble shoot with me! I would greatly appreciate your advice!
> 
> ...



Have the files been written to the SD card?


----------



## Gpf06 (Apr 9, 2012)

No, They were only written to the one CF card


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 13, 2012)

Run a disk check on the card through windows or OSX. If that doesn't help, use some data recovery software to pull the raw data off the cards. I also recommend that you use SANDISK or LEXAR pro grade cards. What you are are describing has happened to many friends of mine using Transcend CF cards. They are not designed to last like the pro grade name brand cards.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2012)

If you can see the images while the card is in the camera, as you suggest, you have a bad card reader or cable. Download them straight from the camera and then figure out why the card won't read into your computer.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you can see the images while the card is in the camera, as you suggest, you have a bad card reader or cable. Download them straight from the camera and then figure out why the card won't read into your computer.



If the files can still be seen with the card in the camera, you are in good shape. Download them with a cable from camera to computer. And consider doing this from now on. If not your going to have to look into recovery options. I use PhotoRescue.

I think i recall reading that video can only go to the CF card.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 14, 2012)

Like mt Spokane if you can read the photos on camera, connect the cam with the USB and pull the photos that way. Once you do that do a good series of formatting "after all the photos are on the computer and plays". I never used transcend cards, maybe it's a dodgy card?


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 14, 2012)

Most probably like MtSpokane suggested. Also if it's a new camera, maybe card reader is new as well and never connected to cumputer before? Sometimes when I connect card reader for the first time to some computer with Windows, it takes a while when everything's ready to operate it properly. Also issues with usb2 etc.


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd make sure it is setup correctly.
You need to make it write to both cards simultaneously and then pick the format to write to each.
If you don't do this, it will only wrote to one and you will be sad when you find no files have been written to your card.

I did this when I first got the camera 

ET


----------



## bp (Apr 14, 2012)

He's talking about video - the 5d3 can't write video to both cards simultaneously. only stills


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 15, 2012)

bp said:


> He's talking about video - the 5d3 can't write video to both cards simultaneously. only stills



yep.


----------



## Oceandiver (Apr 16, 2012)

I have had many issues with Transcend SD cards and flash memories and stopped using them because they're not built to last. From what you're describing here, it appears that the memory card just died on you . However, there are a number of recovery programs out there that you can use to retrieve the printed RAW images or videos. I haven't used any so I can't recommend one.


----------



## Gpf06 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for all help guys, Im going to try dl'ing some recovery software today and see if I can't pull off the raw videos. As far as being able to view my data. It played back the day of on my camera, and when I went to transfer the files to my computer the next day, It showed no files on BOTH my comp AND my camera.... I really think the card just totally failed on me....

Ill keep you posted if I am able to get the files off or not.... I guess I'll be reverting back to my Scandisk SD's!


----------



## Gpf06 (Apr 19, 2012)

Any recommendations on recovery software?? preferably free 

Thanks!


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 19, 2012)

Gpf06 said:


> Any recommendations on recovery software?? preferably free
> 
> Thanks!



Go buy a Sandisk Extreme card, they all come with free recovery software, and that software will work on your transcend card


----------

